

More than 150,000 links to http://127.0.0.1/ according to Google Search - sparshgupta
https://www.google.com/search?ie=utf-8&q=link:http://127.0.0.1/&tbm=blg&tbs=sbd:1

======
codegeek
Interesting. So what does this mean? People are running on localhost?

~~~
sparshgupta
I once (many years ago when I was still learning HTML), coded a website
locally and it had a few links to <http://localhost/>. My apache was set to
auto run at system boot and hence the local site was always available to me. I
hosted it to internet but for many weeks didn't realize the broken links. It
was all good and fast for me. Guess I was not alone

~~~
JosephRedfern
I see a lot of people who try and hyperlink to files on their local machine,
like: <img src="C:\website\myface.jpg" />.

------
bmm6o
These are just the sites that haven't updated to IPv6 yet.

